# HipStreet 8GB MP3 Video Player



## JenniferMc (Feb 11, 2010)

I bought this MP3 player for my daughter and it will not play any video's I put onto it. When I click on video's it says file empty. How do I get it to play?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

From Hip Street support pages



> How do I put videos on my MP3 video player?
> 
> The player will not play video files you take directly off from your computer. They need to be converted to a compatible format, so the player will recognize them. You can use the software we supplied to convert your video, and then put them on the player afterward.
> The video conversion program installation files are placed in a separate folder on the CD.


*Google* is your friend


----------

